# Buddy's story.



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought I'd tey my hand at writing a story. lol

This is the story of a betta named Buddy. Buddy was reddish brown with blue fins. He lived in a cup in a store called Feeders Supply. Buddy usually spent his time swimming around in his little cup, wondering if anyone was ever going to buy him and give him a good home. Every day he wondered, "Will this be the day thatt someone comes along and gives me a good home?"

Next installment when I have more time.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I like it  Cannot wait to read some more!!! :] Sounds like a great start to a story!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks! 

One day two ladies came in and looked at all the bettas. One of them picked up Buddy's cup and said "I'll take this one. " Buddy thought "Oh, good! Now I'll have a new home with lots of room to swim around. Maybe I'll even have a heater! This place is awfully chilly and it makes me not want to move around much, not that I have a whole lot of room to move around in this tiny cup!" The ladies paid for Buddy and went to the car. The older lady handed Buddy's cup to the younger one and said "You can hold him until we get home. " The younger one took the cup, held it up and looked Buddy right in the eyes. Right then and there, a connection was made between the young lady and Buddy.

To be continued...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When Buddy gor to his new home, he eagerly anticipated being put into a nice, warm, roomy tank. He was so disappointed when the woman just dumped him into a small vase filled with only a half gallon of water. "This isn't much better than the cup" Buddy thought. "Oh, well, maybe I'll get some good food here. I hope she puts me somewhere warm because I'm about to freeze my fins off!" 
But, alas, Buddy was never put into a bigger tank. He didn't move around much because he was cold and depressed and he didn't get fed much, either. Just one pellet a day! "This is like being in jail." Buddy thought, sadly. Buddy's life was like this for several months, until one day, when the young lady was visiting, Buddy overheard his owner say that she was going on vacation. She asked the young lady to look after Buddy while she was gone. "Maybe it will be warmer at the other lady's house. I can stand the vase if it was warmer and if I got more food.Come to think of it, my water needs a change. It's been over a month since it was changed last." A couple days later, Buddy's owner carried him over to the young lady's house.

To be continued...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

After he was there awhile, he noticed that it was a little bit warmer there than at home. Later on that night, Buddy got 2 pellets for dinner instead of his usual one. He gobbled them down because he was starving. Buddy thought "I may not have a big tank and heater but at least it's a little warmer here and I'm getting more food and the lady here comes over to me and talks to me and gives me a lot of attention.I don't get that at my house." He thought, sadly. ":I wish I could stay here forever!"
All too soon, Buddy's owner came home but she didn't seem to be overly thrilled to get Buddy back. "That's fine with me." Buddy thought. "I'd freeze or starve to death at her house, anyway." But, a few days later, she came to take Buddy home.

To be continued...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awe! Dont leave us hanging!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> awe! Dont leave us hanging!


 ditto :d moreee xd


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The second time Buddy's owber went on vacation, Buddy found himself back at the nice lady's house where he was warm and well fed. This time, when Buddy's owner returned from vacation, she didn't come to get him. Instead, even though it bothered her to do so, the nice lady carried Buddy home. Buddy wished he could tell her that he didn't want to go back to someone who didn't care about him. He overheard the nice lady trying to tell his owner how to take care of him properly. He was shocked and very upset when he heard his owner say "I'm not going to fool with him. He's not made of gold and can easily be replaced." The nice lady was horrified too, that someone could be so uncaring and cold-hearted. 
Still time went on and Buddy's owner went on yet another vacation and Buddy found himself carried across the street to the nice lady's house again. He was so happy to be there but sad that he would end up having to go back to that mean old lady who didn't care about him. This time, when Buddy's owner came home the nice lady decided that she wasn't going to say a word about Buddy and see if his owner would come for him.She didn't want Buddy going back there if he wasn't going to be taken care of. Time went by and Buddy's owner went over to the nice lady's house many times but never mentioned Buddy or even asked about him. Much to Buddy's surprise and relief, the nice lady ended up keeping Buddy permanently. Buddy was so afraid that the mean lady would eventually come and get him but soon it was obvious that she wasn't going to do that and Buddy breathed a sigh of relief. He still wished for a bigger home but at least he was warmer and well fed. He figured a vase was a small price to pay as lond as it was kept clean. 
Buddy lived for 2.5 years in that vase. As Buddy started getting older and started slowing down, he thought "I hope my owner will be right by my side when I pass on.". And she was. When the time came, she checked on him every hour or so until it was over. He did his best to acknowledge her by waving his pectoral fins at her when she talked to him. He wished he could tell her how much he loved her and how much he appreciated her rescuing him from the mean old lady who didn't care about him. 
Buddy gave me, his owner, a lot of joy and happiness while I had him. He was such a special fish and is still missed very much.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

*sob* I teared up a little :'(


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Beautiful story..... <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

love the story


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, Waterbottle2.


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

you should write another


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I don't know about that! Maybe sometime.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

I really loved tat story, i like how you wrote it and the words you chose.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, bettablue.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Great bravo bravo good but..sad makes me wanna hug my fish sadly i cant for obvious reasons


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Buddy was the reason I got interested in bettas. He was such a sweet fish and was never any trouble. He was such a joy to have around.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

That was real good. You should send your script to Walt Disney studios and have them make an animated Betta movie!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, bloo!


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

i saw st petsmart while i was looking at bettas this little kid and he was all like MOM!!!! LOOK AT THE FISHIES!! CAN I BUY ONE?!?!?!? mom was like no, your other fish didn't like it when u took the out to 'PLAY" with them. the kid was all like AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. i was cracking up inside cause he actually took out his his and played with them lol.:-D


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

my betta fish is going aggro or psycho


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

*buy*

anone wanna buy a betta viel tail and his fins were like torn and regened but on of the front hanging fins got stuck back.


----------

